# Schooling for GrandMA console



## ProgrammerInTraining

hello I've been lurking a little bit on this forum. I am looking for a career in the lighting industry, specifically running the GrandMA console. I dont know where to begin. I've done some searching and cant seem to find any schooling purely for light programming. I have found online tutorials for the console as well as a place not far from me that offers grandMA training for different levels.
I have a relative who is in the lighting industry and in the union. he said that a degree isnt always necessary but experience is, I dont know if same applys for programming the grandMA since he is usually 'best boy'. if it is I was thinking of taking the training offered nearby, but I'm not sure if it will have me ready for full on tv shows.

if someone can tell me which route to take it will be very helpfull.


----------



## derekleffew

ACT Lighting | Training and others (both in-person and via online tutorials) can teach you how to program and operate the console, but they can't teach you about lighting. That's much more difficult, and the reason most lighting designers go to a four-year college, at a minimum. Most of us have met programmers who can make the console do amazing things, but don't know how to subtractively mix Surprise Pink from CMY, or don't know that strobing fixtures during ballads is probably undesirable.

Another note. While the grandMA and gMA2 are fine consoles, it's probably best to be console-agnostic, and be able to run anything available. Unless, that is, you like the idea of restricting your employment options. I think it's safe to say there are more productions that use something other than a gMA than those that do. See Console Agnosticism - PLSN .


----------



## Pie4Weebl

No one gets to be a lighting programmer right away, you'll have to work your way up the ranks. See if your relative has any connections to any live production companies that he could get you a starting shop job in. From there you could work your way up.


----------



## gafftaper

Any form of training is always good, but you would be foolish to not also learn to use a Hog too (and maybe EOS). 

Secondly, you won't get any work without years of experience, as Pie said you have to work your way up. If you want to work in TV, Movies, or Concert industry, you have to prove you have a cool head under stress and that you won't make a mistake that costs them money. They have millions of dollars riding on these shows. There is no room for a new guy to struggle and figure things out on the job as he goes. You have to be a COMPLETE expert and prove it before you get one of these jobs. One of our CB friends works for one of the largest companies that provides the equipment and crews for concert tours. The vast majority of the time they promote from within. If you want to run lights or sound on tour with them, your best bet is to get a job coiling cable at their home shop. Why would they take a chance on a multi-million dollar show by hiring someone from the outside when they know the quality of the people they already have within the company?


----------



## CBR372

*Learning GrandMA programming in FL*

Hey guys! So I recently moved from Seattle to Gainesville, FL taking a year off from undergrad before I do grad school and I really want to use this year practically and not waste it. So I have a few goals for myself over this time period and one of them is to learn to program on GrandMA2 consoles as well as perhaps Hog or Martin. 

I have played with the offline editors a bit however I find it very hard to learn a console without the physical console in front of me (just not the way I learn). Talking with some people they suggested contacting rental shops and talking with them because they are always looking for new programmers and they may be willing to let me sit in the shop with a console on down days to practice up. Have you guys seen that before? 

In all what I am really asking is what is the best way to learn these consoles in a practical, cost-effecient (recently graduated working part-time), professional development type of way? I'm not looking just to play with toys, I just want to better myself and make myself more attractive to potential employers.

Also since I am new to this area if you guys know of any good contacts (individuals, rental houses, production companies) in the area please let me know. 

Thank you guys in advance, and any comments or advice is graciously welcome!


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Learning GrandMA programming in FL*

[ Mod note: The above post moved here from another location. ] 


CBR372 said:


> So I recently moved from Seattle to Gainesville, FL ...


Don't forget to update your CB profile.


CBR372 said:


> ...In all what I am really asking is what is the best way to learn these consoles in a practical, cost-efficient (recently graduated working part-time), professional development type of way?
> Also since I am new to this area if you guys know of any good contacts (individuals, rental houses, production companies) in the area please let me know. ...


Off the top of my head, the only place I'd think to look for a gMA2 in FL would be PRG- or Christie Lites-Orlando.

I'm been searching for the past hour or so for my post about different ways to learn/teach a console--just can't find it. (If anyone does find it, please let me know.) The methods range from using the OLE software, to on-line tutorials, to taking a class, to having a private tutor. I like having someone set-up for me a visualizer with a representative rig, and OLE on the same or networked machine, then trying to program a show in the manner I'm used to. YMMV.


----------



## chawalang

@Programmerintraining, I have done the level two training at A.C.T Lighting's office in New Jersey and I would say if you can get into the class to do it. They go through everything from patching, saving/ recording cues, setting up all your control buttons and faders different ways, writing macros and going over the fx engine. To be honest with you while this is a great class to get acclimated with the console you will by no means be an expert programmer open completing it. Theres so much to the Grand MA there could be a two day class on the FX engine alone. This is however a good start to have someone who knows the console well to get you going. Also keep in mind that you need to be in an situation where once you complete their training you can use it on a regular basis, no real point if you do it then wont touch the console again for 6 months. The level 3 training they offer goes over less used/ more advanced features, from what was explained to me is that it pretty much custom. For example if you wanted to learn how to time code a show you could come in with a show file of say 200 cues and you can go over how to time code it all.


@CBR372, you are honestly at a disadvantage living in Gainesville. I lived in Florida for three years and your pretty much in the boondocks when it comes to getting your hands on an MA. Orlando or Atlanta would really be the closest places where you may be able to do that. I would say your best bet would be what was mentioned before, either PRG or Christie Lights in orlando, there are a lot of shops in Orlando. Honestly I don/t think you would be able to get proficient at any of the consoles mentioned in your post as "practical, cost-effecient (recently graduated working part-time), professional development type of way?" I would tell you to get a job either in a production house or on a tour or cruise ship. Your not going to get experience on an MA in grad school, much less a Hog or an M1, I amy be wrong, if so i would like to know. There are only 5 academic institutions I know of that have a Grand MA and only 4 of them are degree granting, Im sure they cover this in an graduate moving light class but i don't know of/ never heard of any formal course work at a university that is dedicated to consoles. Southern Methodist Universty, The University of Nevada Las Vegas, Carnegie Melon and Full Sail University are the degree granting institutions that have an MA, the New World Symphony has a few but they are a non degree granting academic institution. In my opinion it sounds like you should look for full time work outside of Gainsville.


----------

